# Can you help with this suspension noise?



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

What do you guys think this suspension noise is? I'm thinking something to do with the sway bar. I haven't gotten under it and checked for tightness but looking for ideas. 

I drive to Florida on Sunday and want to make sure the car is safe if I'm unable to get into a dealer in time (wedding Friday). 

I posted on Cruze Talk Facebook but not one reply! 

Thanks! 

Clunk: https://youtu.be/omffOnPHoPU


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Without touchy feely I'm thinkin a sway bar link has developed loosness at one of its ends.

Not unsafe but plenty annoying to listen to.

Rob


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Robby. To feel it do I need to raise the vehicle and let the a arms relax? Or will under load be fine? I'll climb under with the GoPro after I get home.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

With both wheels on the ground, or both wheels hanging you lift/pull down the sway bar at the end.....a loose link will allow a fraction of movement (sounds like a inch).....there is no free play allowable.

With one wheel on the ground, the sway bar is in tension and you cannot(will not) be able to feel any loosness.

Rob


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

if you hit the sway bar near the sway bar link loaded or unloaded you should hear a clunk on the bad side or u can try pulling and pushing on bar or link but it does sound like a stabilizer link from your video.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay heres a video, sorry about the quality/not knowing what im doing under there. I hear noise on the left(drivers) side and barely anything on the right(pass). Thanks for the help guys, I literally get married on Friday and drive to FL on Sunday. 

https://youtu.be/qlOeXsddahM


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

How many miles on your cruze? At around 20K my end links started to make some noise, now at 74K on the same links they are much noisier than they have ever been. Constant rattle on rough roads at low speed, probably will be replacing mine soon. Don't notice the sound at 55mph+ so its been easy to ignore.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Video doesn't offer much.....lets try this.

You should not be able to feel any loosness, whatsoever, at the top and bottom of the link......the rotation is normal, there are little ball ends at the ends.
But if you can push up/pull down the sway bar at those joints and there is any loosness felt, that link is your noisemaker.

When you were pounding a bit on the bar, I could hear the sound of free play.....if thats the side you're hearing the rackett from, thats the troublemaker.

These links are covered under base and extended warranty FYI, and it seems some of the terrible potholes out there are shortening their lifespan.

Anyways, as I said in the beginning, the sound I hear is a failed end on one of the links.......but it could be both and I'm just hearing the loosest one......
Standard replacement, comparatively inexpensive if on your dime, no alignment required, takes about fifteen minutes a side in real time.

Rob


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Looking at my service records I was in at 20,895 and had both sides replaced. I have 51K now. 
If you feel these are the culprit (I did too before posting) ill call a dealer tomorrow and try to pick them up(both) and just do them in the driveway. All I need are the torque specs.

Edit: Assuming these are correct. I wonder how much markup the dealers has vs the MSRP(if any?).


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Torque not critical.....good and tight, not crazy tight.

Rob

Addentum: Memory says there is a hole in the threaded part of the stud for a allen wrench to hold it from spinning during removal/install......you'll see it on the new part....be aware in case you need to add a tool to your warchest.

Good Luck!
R


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

MSRP is manufacturers suggested retail price.....key word is suggested......the dealer can charge whatever they want to.

Many dealers operate at MSRP, some use a escalator applied to parts under 100.00....often marking up to double cost.

This is available at most auto parts stores as well.

Rob


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Robby! Ill update this thread.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I had the same knock/clunk. Did the sway bar end links last weekend. Problem solved. In all it took me about 45 minutes to an hour. You will have to put the front end in the air to relax the sway bar.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

LizzieCruze said:


> Congrats on your wedding!


Thanks! I honestly cant wait for it to be over!



Rockhead said:


> I had the same knock/clunk. Did the sway bar end links last weekend. Problem solved. In all it took me about 45 minutes to an hour. You will have to put the front end in the air to relax the sway bar.


Thanks for the tip. Where did you jack up the car so both wheels come off in one shot? I only have 1 floor jack and 2 jackstands. The truck was easy, but this car makes me nervous(jack points, or lack thereof).


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

XtremeAaron said:


> Thanks! I honestly cant wait for it to be over!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Where did you jack up the car so both wheels come off in one shot? I only have 1 floor jack and 2 jackstands. The truck was easy, but this car makes me nervous(jack points, or lack thereof).


 There are 2 lifting points behind the tires. You'll see a seam under the car where the body panels join the uni-body. There is a small notch in the steel; lift the car from that point. With 2 jack stands and a floor jack you should be good; that's all I own and lifted the car with no problem.

Check page 10-76 of the link: https://www.chevrolet.com/content/d...als_and_Videos/02_pdf/2k14cruze 2nd print.pdf


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Got it knocked out today after work. Dealer only had 2 new nuts so one the ones I reused I put a bit of heavy duty red locktite. Thank you.


----------

